# Southwick MTM @ Costco



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

A member at SF posted the following:



rezzor at StyleForum said:


> While at Costco I checked out the Southwick display they have set up. Southwick is having a MTM event for suits, SC, pants and shirts. The measuring is done via a body scan where you stand in this booth in your underwear for about 10 seconds. Then you get a print out with about every possible measurement you can imagine (except what's covered by the underwear ).
> 
> They had a relatively small choice of fabrics ( about 20-25). There was about 5 fabrics from and Asian mill which cost $449 and all the rest was an Italian mill for $549 - he told me the name but I can't remember it other than he mentioned it was an old family owned mill. The salesman, who was extremely knowledgeable about the construction told me that they had a full floating canvass and they were half machine, half handmade - his example of handmade was that the sleeves are attached by hand.
> 
> ...


https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=203748

No word on whether the Douglas model is available. And fit is suspect with the digital measuring program, but it'll be interesting to see how his suit turns out.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Very cool - thanks for posting. I'm a big fan of Costco, and their clothing and gin offerings are usually pretty lacking. This is a neat development.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

What will they think of next??


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

chiamdream said:


> Very cool - thanks for posting. I'm a big fan of Costco, and their clothing and gin offerings are usually pretty lacking. This is a neat development.


Their gin offerings are without doubt superior to their clothing offering. Bombay Sapphire does have it's place in my liquor cabinet; I can't say the same for Kirkland crew socks.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Hmmm, this could be interesting. I guess I am skeptical of the "digital MTM" process as I know Lands End tried this with poor success on the first try for their MTM shirt algorithms. 

I guess I could now consider buying large quantities of fresh fruit and paper towels, an HP PC, new tires for my car AND a MTM Southwick suit in a single shopping trip!

Well that and a stop at the food counter for a $1.50 hot dog and a Coke, the best bargain in the entire store! Now that would be a day...:biggrin2:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I applaud the intent on behalf of both Costco and Southwick to bring more affordable decent quality clothing to the market. But my experience is that with MTM, measurement and the ordering process are critical to the success of the finished garment. I too can't imagine how the described system is likely to result in desirable garments.

Perhaps at some future point this form of automation will be packaged with the proper training and resources into a workable system. But for now, I suspect it's trading on the infatuation with technology. I believe MTM is one of the best examples where it's necessary, and also desirable, to support our traditional retailers to get well made clothing as we wish it.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I would be very interested to see pictures of the finished suit when you get it back. I am not a Southwick person but if this is something that works, maybe others will consider trying it. ie: Samuelsohn, or Zegna etc..


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Does it come with a Costco label? Do you have to buy a gross? [just kidding, sounds interesting]


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I've never set foot in a Costco and only own one Southwick coat (which I love and has set me to searching ebay daily for more) but it sounds like something to try.

Were it me, I would carefully compare the machine's measurements to the ones I had taken myself before finalizing the order.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The problem with the digital measuring program is not the machine's accuracy. I have no doubt a computer can measure how wide my shoulders are more accurately than a tailor can. But can the machine measure the slope of my shoulders? The pitch of my arms? The stoop of my posture or the cant of my hips? Maybe, but I doubt it. And I doubt even more its ability to translate those measurements into a pattern.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

The price is so good compared to other Southwick suits that if the quality is similar, you'd be getting a great deal even if it wasn't MTM. Consequently, it might be worth it to compare the measurements to a RTW suit in your size and forget about the MTM aspect of the offer. 

If this came to the Bay Area, I'd pick up a suit no doubt.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> The problem with the digital measuring program is not the machine's accuracy. I have no doubt a computer can measure how wide my shoulders are more accurately than a tailor can. But can the machine measure the slope of my shoulders? The pitch of my arms? The stoop of my posture or the cant of my hips? Maybe, but I doubt it. And I doubt even more its ability to translate those measurements into a pattern.


I see your point. I would call it good if the results fit as well as if I ordered a 44L sportcoat from O'Connell's, for $795. Maybe I should get the name of Cuffdaddy's tailor up in Atlanter. : )


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken BB has a digital fitting process as well. I assume in NYC but not sure.


----------



## ctt (Dec 24, 2008)

MidWestTrad said:


> If I'm not mistaken BB has a digital fitting process as well. I assume in NYC but not sure.


I read about BB's digital fitting on these forums and from what I remember people claimed the process produced less than desirable results. The price point through BB may have been higher than at Costco, though.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Orgetorix said:


> The problem with the digital measuring program is not the machine's accuracy. I have no doubt a computer can measure how wide my shoulders are more accurately than a tailor can. But can the machine measure the slope of my shoulders? The pitch of my arms? The stoop of my posture or the cant of my hips? Maybe, but I doubt it. And I doubt even more its ability to translate those measurements into a pattern.


How much of that is measured in traditional MTM? I've had a number of coats and suits made as MTM and don't recall the "cant of my hips" being measured.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Went to local Costco based on this news. NADA. I'm in CT. So!


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Bartolo said:


> How much of that is measured in traditional MTM? I've had a number of coats and suits made as MTM and don't recall the "cant of my hips" being measured.


All of it, at least in BB's (non-digital) MTM program. The hips measurement comes into play when the fitter adjusts the front, back, left, and right rise.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. I doubt the Southwick MTM offer will make it to any Hoosierville Costco's but, if it should...


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

I intend to pass this along the law school to my more fortunate colleagues that have already secured their $40k upcoming summer placements, if thins makes it to Austin. I'm thinking this could be fantastic for one of my friends that's built more like an nfl olineman, as well (6'5 ~280)


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Wisco said:


> Well that and a stop at the food counter for a $1.50 hot dog and a Coke, the best bargain in the entire store!


+1 on that Wisco! Think I'll stop at lunch tomorrow.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone here tried this?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't have a Costco anywhere near me, but having purchased a dud or two at about the same price, I'd give it a go. I'd love to give (a new) Southwick a try at that price.

3 roll 2 an option? Single vent? Just how tradly can the options be? I'm sure our Style Forum correspondent is not interested in such, but I am.


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Orgetorix said:


> The problem with the digital measuring program is not the machine's accuracy. I have no doubt a computer can measure how wide my shoulders are more accurately than a tailor can. But can the machine measure the slope of my shoulders? The pitch of my arms? The stoop of my posture or the cant of my hips? Maybe, but I doubt it. And I doubt even more its ability to translate those measurements into a pattern.


Well, a computer is certainly capable of taking such measurements: with lasers and imaging software the technology certainly exists to produce a highly detailed picture of the human body showing all the angles, slopes, etc. The real question is whether or not this machine in particular is doing that, and, as Orgetorix indicates, whether the machine has been programmed to turn the measurements into a pattern. It seems the best way to do this would be for an actual person to select the patterns based on the machine's measurements. But it's an interesting project.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Did anyone ever actually see this, other than the original SF poster? I kept my eye out at costcos down here.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

I called their corporate office in the Northeast, the customer service lady said that this is only available online and she can't help me at all. I am once again convinced that most customer service people are trained to tell us not to call anymore or suffer utter disappointment.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

IIRC, back around Y2k, the Brooks Brothers store in Manhattan was doing digital body scans for MTM service....never heard anything more on it.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> IIRC, back around Y2k, the Brooks Brothers store in Manhattan was doing digital body scans for MTM service....never heard anything more on it.


Pretty sure they're still doing it unless they've stopped recently. I had a shirt made using the scanner at 346 two or three years ago. Results were pretty poor. Not because of the measurements, but because of the inability of the Brooks employee in charge of the digital MTM program to combine the style of shirt I wanted with the machine measurements and get it "right."

I think the shortcomings of the system are in the employees who run it, not the technology. The benefit of a great MTM tailor seems to be more in perceiving what your particular needs will be by eyeballing certain things, and knowing how to tailor around that. The lasers can create an exact image of your body, but it takes a human (at least at this point) to get the quirks right.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

djl said:


> Pretty sure they're still doing it unless they've stopped recently. I had a shirt made using the scanner at 346 two or three years ago. Results were pretty poor. Not because of the measurements, but because of the inability of the Brooks employee in charge of the digital MTM program to combine the style of shirt I wanted with the machine measurements and get it "right."
> 
> I think the shortcomings of the system are in the employees who run it, not the technology. The benefit of a great MTM tailor seems to be more in perceiving what your particular needs will be by eyeballing certain things, and knowing how to tailor around that. The lasers can create an exact image of your body, but it takes a human (at least at this point) to get the quirks right.


And that was post #346 for you....interesting lol

I agree with that statement, as the few 'quirk' issues I had with shirt fitment was addressed by my tailor after lengthy discussion (adding room at the yoke/back pleat so the sleeve didn't pull up, correcting for posture, etc).


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Titus_A said:


> Well, a computer is certainly capable of taking such measurements: with lasers and imaging software the technology certainly exists to produce a highly detailed picture of the human body showing all the angles, slopes, etc. The real question is whether or not this machine in particular is doing that, and, as Orgetorix indicates, whether the machine has been programmed to turn the measurements into a pattern. It seems the best way to do this would be for an actual person to select the patterns based on the machine's measurements. But it's an interesting project.


What's probably missing is the judgment of a good tailor who can make us look good, which is as much art as science.

Someone may eventually nail it though.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Why do we talk on about things we don't know about. So far no one here as ever experienced this digital measuring system yet we are not the 29th post. 

Can anyone please share first hand experience! Let give technology a chance to defend himself.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

maximar said:


> Why do we talk on about things we don't know about. So far no one here as ever experienced this digital measuring system yet we are not the 29th post.
> 
> Can anyone please share first hand experience! Let give technology a chance to defend himself.


See my post about 3 before yours.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

djl said:


> Pretty sure they're still doing it unless they've stopped recently. *I had a shirt made using the scanner at 346 two or three years ago. Results were pretty poor.* Not because of the measurements, but because of the inability of the Brooks employee in charge of the digital MTM program to combine the style of shirt I wanted with the machine measurements and get it "right."
> 
> I think the shortcomings of the system are in the employees who run it, not the technology. The benefit of a great MTM tailor seems to be more in perceiving what your particular needs will be by eyeballing certain things, and knowing how to tailor around that. The lasers can create an exact image of your body, but it takes a human (at least at this point) to get the quirks right.


Emphasis added.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Thread: *Southwick MTM @ Costco*


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Because there is absolutely no similarity in digital body scanners for MTM. My apologies, I'll make sure to stay perfectly on topic from now on.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

maximar said:


> Thread: *Southwick MTM @ Costco*


I think it's highly likely that the digital body scanner used by Southwick, now owned by Brooks Brothers, is the same scanner found at the Brooks Brothers flagship store.

I also don't think my observations are likely to be very far off with respect to a suit produced by this process versus a shirt.

If the only valid response you're looking for is someone who has had a suit made at Costco using this process, the linked thread indicates you're probably not going to have much luck. Sorry my insights weren't helpful.


----------

